
Weizsäcker's speech on 40th anniversary of WW2's end (1985) - Tomte
http://www.bundespraesident.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/DE/Reden/2015/02/150202-RvW-Rede-8-Mai-1985-englisch.pdf;jsessionid=9BC204670EC73ACE845085C27F5A7DC6.2_cid285?__blob=publicationFile
======
Tomte
"For us Germans, 8 May is not a day of celebration. Those who actually
witnessed that day in 1945 think back on highly personal and hence highly
different experiences. Some returned home, others lost their homes. Some were
liberated, whilst for others it was the start of captivity. [...] Yet with
every day something became clearer, and this must be stated on behalf of all
of us today: the 8th of May was a day of liberation. It liberated all of us
from the inhumanity and tyranny of the National-Socialist regime."

"As democratically elected politicians, we, too, should heed this time and
again and set a good example.

Let us honour freedom.

Let us work for peace.

Let us respect the rule of law.

Let us be true to our own conception of justice.

On this 8th of May, let us face up as well as we can to the truth."

